# How To can you cope with cheating?



## matthewm (Apr 8, 2013)

Coping with cheating is so hard, it's really one of major reasons marriages end, but before they end how can you get to the root of the problem and figure out why cheating occers in a relationship?

Is it because the attraction isn't there anymore, is it because of the kinds, bordom, how can you figure it out and why should you stay in the relationship after your spouse or lover has cheated on you?


----------



## matthewm (Apr 8, 2013)

sometimes getting advice from others and hearing other opions is the best way to get a starting point on to handle a spouse that has cheated or is about to cheat.

I found a good article that gives some very good points on how to get started with this issue.

How to Deal and Cope With Cheating Spouses | eHow.com


----------



## Machiavelli (Feb 25, 2012)

Depends on how you define cheating. Some women say a guy looking at Playboy is cheating, some say it's only full-blown adultery. The reaction depends upon the action.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Cheating occurs because one partner decides it is easier to cheat than to work on the problems in a marriage or to leave first. 

Any long-term relationship is work (for BOTH parties). Once the "honeymoon" phase is over there are going to be ups and downs. It takes work, loyalty and integrity to work through the bad times (which happen in ALL marriages). It takes a lack of all of the above to cheat. Short of abuse, there is no excuse for infidelity other than a lack of character.

Having said that - the main reason you would try to reconcile after your partner has cheated is because you believe it will not happen again. Reconciliation requires work by BOTH parties - to get to the root of why the marriage got to a point where cheating was considered, and working on the trust/character issues which lead the WS to cheat. If your spouse is not willing to work on these issues together with you then there is no point trying to reconcile.


----------

